# What is a South Bend Lathe Serial Card?



## Dark Age 53 (Jan 4, 2015)

My lathe is a 22 YC with SN 38552, do you think there is a card available for it? Thanks


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 4, 2015)

Grizzly should be able to supply a S/N card on your lathe.


----------



## Dark Age 53 (Jan 4, 2015)

4gsr said:


> Grizzly should be able to supply a S/N card on your lathe.



I saw that when I did a search, so what all does a card tell you?


----------



## CoopVA (Jan 5, 2015)

Who originally bought it, year of manufacture, configurations it was originally set up with.  It's pretty interesting to see the history.  Look in my SB lathe restore thread, I posted one.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Age 53 (Jan 5, 2015)

CoopVA said:


> Who originally bought it, year of manufacture, configurations it was originally set up with.  It's pretty interesting to see the history.  Look in my SB lathe restore thread, I posted one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



That's what I needed to know, did you order the card from Grizzly......is it a PDF file or do they send one in the mail?

Starting reading your SBL restore thread, simply awesome.

Thanks,
Al


----------



## Ski (Jan 5, 2015)

Dark Age 53 said:


> That's what I needed to know, did you order the card from Grizzly......is it a PDF file or do they send one in the mail?
> 
> Starting reading your SBL restore thread, simply awesome.
> 
> ...


 The card comes as a email attachment that you can print out. I got one for my 10l and all it said as far as buyer was " Reynolds" but configuration info was there. That was a 1965. I am going to get one for my current 13" . Curiosity is getting to me.


----------



## Vladymere (Jan 5, 2015)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## Dark Age 53 (Jan 5, 2015)

^^^^^^^That's an awesome bit of info on your SB lathe, congrats.

My lathe dates back to 1928, if they could only talk.


----------



## CoopVA (Jan 5, 2015)

Dark Age 53 said:


> That's what I needed to know, did you order the card from Grizzly......is it a PDF file or do they send one in the mail?
> 
> Starting reading your SBL restore thread, simply awesome.
> 
> ...



I did get it from Grizzly, and it is a PDF they email.  Thanks for the kind words!  Finding out the history of the lathes is fascinating to me.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Age 53 (Jan 5, 2015)

CoopVA said:


> I did get it from Grizzly, and it is a PDF they email.  Thanks for the kind words!  Finding out the history of the lathes is fascinating to me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Just ordered mine, looking forward to seeing what it says.


----------



## comstock-friend (Jan 6, 2015)

Dark Age 53 said:


> Just ordered mine, looking forward to seeing what it says.



I think because of the age, yours will look like this:

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/30679-Can-anyone-make-out-this-scan

John


----------



## Dark Age 53 (Jan 6, 2015)

comstock-friend said:


> I think because of the age, yours will look like this:
> 
> http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/30679-Can-anyone-make-out-this-scan
> 
> John



John,

You must of not noticed who posted that.

Later,
Al


----------



## comstock-friend (Jan 7, 2015)

Ooops!!!

John


----------



## comstock-friend (Jan 7, 2015)

Dark Age 53 said:


> John,
> 
> You must of not noticed who posted that.
> 
> ...



Grizzly called me after I ordered mine that was just a line in the ledger. Told me I probably wouldn't be happy so I canceled that one. Have the cards for my 1956 9" Model A and my 1958 13". Useful information.

John


----------



## Dark Age 53 (Jan 7, 2015)

comstock-friend said:


> Grizzly called me after I ordered mine that was just a line in the ledger. Told me I probably wouldn't be happy so I canceled that one. Have the cards for my 1956 9" Model A and my 1958 13". Useful information.
> 
> John




They called me also, being it's a 1928 there would be only a line from the SB ledger......that was good enough for me. 

From that one line I've been able to learn some cool history of where it started it's work life, it started with this thread I started here http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/30679-Can-anyone-make-out-this-scan , more cool info here http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=275553 .


----------



## Dark Age 53 (Jan 7, 2015)

If anyone is interested I've posted this on another forum, http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=275553


----------



## Vladymere (Jan 8, 2015)

Dark Age 53,

I took a look at the Garage Journal thread.  Nice photos of the original building and information on the original Birmingham Electric Battery Company owners.

Knowing the origination of our old machine tools is pretty cool.


----------



## Dark Age 53 (Jan 8, 2015)

Vladymere said:


> Dark Age 53,
> 
> I took a look at the Garage Journal thread.  Nice photos of the original building and information on the original Birmingham Electric Battery Company owners.
> 
> Knowing the origination of our old machine tools is pretty cool.



Thanks, on 4/20/2015 my lathe will turn 87 years old. Just thinking of all the history that has passed by is awesome, some good, many bad. I think for the age of my lathe it's in great shape, other then cleaning and making sure everything is as it should I won't making it look like new......original is only original once.


----------

